# Favorite cycle



## Johnnycox (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok 2 questions if you could only pick one clean muscle gain cycle what would it be?

Which of the cycles you have done gave you the best results what is your favorite recipe?


----------



## Hurt (Jan 4, 2018)

Test/Tren/Anavar


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Test/Tren/Anavar



Add mast for the win.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 4, 2018)

tbol only cycle


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 4, 2018)

Test Cyp & Anavar


----------



## Hurt (Jan 4, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Add mast for the win.



I have some on hand - I’ve been tempted to throw it in...


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 5, 2018)

my last cycle i ran dbol 20 mg morning afternoon and night. 1cc test 1/2 cc decca monday 1 cc sust wedsday than Friday back to 1cc test 1/2 cc decca than Sunday back to 1 cc sust. Basically pinned that rotation every other day i gained almost 40 lbs in 4 months  i was very happy with results but this time i am looking to gain more lean muscle as i have a little more body fat on me than i would like. Any suggestions on how i can still get good gains in muscle while shedding body fat. And what kind of calorie surplus for that kind of cycle. Thanks for your help


----------



## RISE (Jan 5, 2018)

Test e/tren/ tbol

Btw john, that cycle makes 0 sense.


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 5, 2018)

RISE said:


> Test e/tren/ tbol
> 
> Btw john, that cycle makes 0 sense.



It was my first cycle and i admit it might not have been the best. But i didnt have anyone helping me or giving me advice i did some reading and planned it out on what was available to me and what i thought would work at the time. i did get good gains from it but lost alot because i did not do any pct. thats why im here asking questions this time i want to do it right this time.


----------



## EWO86 (Jan 5, 2018)

Test/Eq/Tren

Many years ago... Shredded me and gave me vascularity w a sub-par diet.

I've heard by many test/Tren/winstrol is a beast also


----------



## Dan.F (Jan 5, 2018)

testosterone & trenbolone


----------



## Dan.F (Jan 5, 2018)

Also winstrol and hgh sometimes 





Dan.F said:


> testosterone & trenbolone


----------



## bvs (Jan 5, 2018)

Ill be trying test tren and eq soon. I have a feeling that im gonna like it a lot


----------



## Dan.F (Jan 5, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Test/Tren/Anavar


Almost same with you. Good cycle.


----------



## Solomc (Jan 5, 2018)

Buckets of Tren


----------



## DF (Jan 5, 2018)

Test/Deca/Mast & oral of choice> :32 (20):


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 5, 2018)

early cycles - test/deca/dbol

later cycles - test/npp/mast/gh/slin


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Test/Tren/Anavar



What Hurt said for best results but that was not fun.

For all round good feeling and size with little to no sides. Test and NPP


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 5, 2018)

snake said:


> What Hurt said for best results but that was not fun.
> 
> For all round good feeling and size with little to no sides. Test and NPP




Dont laugh at me but what is npp


----------



## Hurt (Jan 5, 2018)

snake said:


> What Hurt said for best results but that was not fun.
> 
> For all round good feeling and size with little to no sides. Test and NPP



I've been very lucky on this current Test/Tren/Var run - basically no sides to speak of so far (fingers crossed it stays that way)


----------



## Hurt (Jan 5, 2018)

Johnnycox said:


> Dont laugh at me but what is npp



Nandrolone Phenyl Proprionate - short ester form of Nandrolone (Deca is long ester form)


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 5, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Nandrolone Phenyl Proprionate - short ester form of Nandrolone (Deca is long ester form)



Ok thanks. is the only difference the length  it stays active or is there other benefits to npp over decca. Also can anyone recommend a good aas book that is somewhat up to date.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 5, 2018)

NPP typically doesn't come with the normal bloat (water retention) that Deca brings.  Since its a short ester, you will get results faster.  Down side is you have to pin EOD.  NPP is usually only used for 8-10 weeks where Deca is used for 16-18 weeks.  For true bulking Deca would be my go to.  At this point, I don't want to gain a bunch of weight, so I like NPP.  Easier to pin also.  
IMO 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## RISE (Jan 5, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> NPP typically doesn't come with the normal bloat (water retention) that Deca brings.  Since its a short ester, you will get results faster.  Down side is you have to pin EOD.  NPP is usually only used for 8-10 weeks where Deca is used for 16-18 weeks.  For true bulking Deca would be my go to.  At this point, I don't want to gain a bunch of weight, so I like NPP.  Easier to pin also.
> IMO
> 
> Hope that helps some.



Just curious, but if you dont want to add a bunch of weight, why use slin?


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 5, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> NPP typically doesn't come with the normal bloat (water retention) that Deca brings.  Since its a short ester, you will get results faster.  Down side is you have to pin EOD.  NPP is usually only used for 8-10 weeks where Deca is used for 16-18 weeks.  For true bulking Deca would be my go to.  At this point, I don't want to gain a bunch of weight, so I like NPP.  Easier to pin also.
> IMO
> 
> Hope that helps some.



most definitely thanx


----------



## Capt’n ron (Jan 5, 2018)

Test E,Tren E, Mast E.   I like it so much I’ve been running it low for six months now.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2018)

Gram o test. Favorite so far.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 6, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> NPP typically doesn't come with the normal bloat (water retention) that Deca brings.  Since its a short ester, you will get results faster.  Down side is you have to pin EOD.  NPP is usually only used for 8-10 weeks where Deca is used for 16-18 weeks.  For true bulking Deca would be my go to.  At this point, I don't want to gain a bunch of weight, so I like NPP.  Easier to pin also.
> IMO
> 
> Hope that helps some.



i'm not disagreeing with you good buddy but I do have a different take on NPP vs DECA.  Like you said it's the same compound, just a shorter ester.   I think, from my own experinence, and from what I've witnessed with others, the reason why people say they don't bloat as must  or retain as much water with NPP is because....

1. When using Deca ( which comes in 200/300 mgs per ml)  people are usually bulking and using higher doses. So the fact that people are mostly on a surplus, and the higher doses with Deca. Deca you will start to retain some water at higher doses. I sometimes will run low dose of Deca of only 200 mgs per week with my trt and others do as well for joint purposes, but you won't be having issues with water retention at such a low dose. 

 2. When using NPP ( which onlly comes in 100 mgs per ml ) people aren't usually running doses as high as they would with Deca and they for the most part aren't bulking either. I can't see someone running 800 mgs of npp a week...that's practically a whole vial right there. So, at a lower dose you probably won't be having as much of an issue with water retention.there's my reasoning for the difference.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 6, 2018)

Test e/Mast/Eq/Var finisher....tren's great too but minus the bad sides for me.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

Shimano 10 speed with the cards in the spokes..


----------



## Shane1974 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mast + Test, 3000 calories a day, and tons of cardio.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 7, 2018)

Prop/ Tren A/ Slin


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> i'm not disagreeing with you good buddy but I do have a different take on NPP vs DECA.  Like you said it's the same compound, just a shorter ester.   I think, from my own experinence, and from what I've witnessed with others, the reason why people say they don't bloat as must  or retain as much water with NPP is because....
> 
> 1. When using Deca ( which comes in 200/300 mgs per ml)  people are usually bulking and using higher doses. So the fact that people are mostly on a surplus, and the higher doses with Deca. Deca you will start to retain some water at higher doses. I sometimes will run low dose of Deca of only 200 mgs per week with my trt and others do as well for joint purposes, but you won't be having issues with water retention at such a low dose.
> 
> 2. When using NPP ( which onlly comes in 100 mgs per ml ) people aren't usually running doses as high as they would with Deca and they for the most part aren't bulking either. I can't see someone running 800 mgs of npp a week...that's practically a whole vial right there. So, at a lower dose you probably won't be having as much of an issue with water retention.there's my reasoning for the difference.



Thats a good point seek.   Im only taking 400mg npp per week.  Im also not consuming a ton of extra cals either.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 8, 2018)

RISE said:


> Just curious, but if you dont want to add a bunch of weight, why use slin?



I want to add slowly, so Im not taking alot of slin. Since I am running gh, I wanted to add slin to try and get as much benefit from both as I could.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

Ripped cycle
tren a, mast p, test p, halo, oxandrolone
bulking cycle
test e 500, tren mix 300, bolden 500, oxymetholone 50


----------



## IronHouse (Feb 4, 2018)

Test, Mast & Tren. Next cycle in a couple months gonna try Decca, Tren, Test and a bit of mast. Will be... Interesting.


----------



## john210 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dan.F said:


> Also winstrol and hgh sometimes


True, but to me Winstol and MK-677 sometimes.


----------



## stanley (Feb 8, 2018)

they all good but my favourite is always the one iam currently on .
test e mast e  .oh yes


----------



## knightmare999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I have some on hand - I’ve been tempted to throw it in...



I run mast with everything.


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m still wet behind the ears and haven’t done many compounds, but I really like test/deca/mast with a lil drol the last 4 weeks!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2018)

RISE said:


> Test e/tren/ tbol
> 
> Btw john, that cycle makes 0 sense.




Currently on test e/tren e/winny ..was originally thinking about tbol but I was convinced otherwise obviously...what do you like about tbol?


----------



## Mr. Doe PhD (Mar 13, 2018)

Fave was Test cyp frontloaded weeks 1-6 200mg 3x week then 150 2x week, then prop at 300mg weeks 6-9 at 50 eod/Tren ace i had to limit to 30mg eod because of sides weeks 1-9.. GHRP-6 for hunger+Mod Grf-1 ran before during and after (year round) and i used slin on workout days at 7iu pre then pinned my ghrp 30 mins later. my strength shot up and i gained dry mass and while losing fat
The idea was a short estered cycle with the hgh support plus igf1 conversion from slin. the peptides helped keep mass up and fat gain low past pct. i wanted my hpta up and running asap. couldve dosed higher and ran another 3 weeks.. but im happy with the way i recovered fast and kept almost all my mass. 

Running ostarine/gw/mk667 plus peptides atm and i miss the real gear!


----------



## Hurt (Mar 13, 2018)

Really enjoying Test/Tren/Mast/Superdrol right now - staying very full but dry and the strength is amazing.


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 24, 2018)

So far, test-npp-dbol for the win. I am however going to pop my tren cherry at the end of May, so this post is subject to change.


----------



## Delt_T (Apr 11, 2018)

Test-E + Tbol 
along with AI and proper post CT.

Safe and Wicked.


----------



## Jada (Apr 11, 2018)

test and deca


----------



## BadMotherxxxxxxxx (Apr 13, 2018)

Only have done one cycle , sus, winni . 12 weeks . 500 mg /wk . 6’3” 47 years old . pre cycle 194 lbs 14% bf . Post cycle 218 10.9% bf. walking around 5 months later at 212 lbs .


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2018)

Test, tren, EQ. Id be very interested to try this stack with masteron thrown in


----------



## Jaydub (Apr 13, 2018)

I like to stack test with some test.. always great to add var. 

Mmmmmm... var!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 2, 2021)

My all time favorite and best was 
SUS/Tren/EQ/dbol finished with Anavar.


----------



## Runningwild (Jun 2, 2021)

Test tren mast


----------



## 69nites (Jun 2, 2021)

150mg test 150mg tren 300mg primo.


----------



## diesel707 (Jun 3, 2021)

Test, Trest, Primo, var during my off season

GH and Metformin I use year around


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 18, 2021)

Test, Primo, Anavar


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> 150mg test 150mg tren 300mg primo.



Total per week? Very curious about your experiences with that. Low dose Tren cycles interest me.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 18, 2021)

*Old thread*

Test, Tren, and Tren[SUP]2[/SUP]


----------



## 69nites (Jun 18, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Total per week? Very curious about your experiences with that. Low dose Tren cycles interest me.


Yep. That's a feel good, look good cycle for me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 19, 2021)

69nites said:


> Yep. That's a feel good, look good cycle for me.



Me too. 70 mg EOD, so 245 mg/wk is fine by me!


----------



## Trump (Jun 19, 2021)

250mg Tren 100mg test  for me at the min and feel great



CJ275 said:


> Me too. 70 mg EOD, so 245 mg/wk is fine by me!


----------

